# Richard Kennedy Wood Turning Design



## ssgmeader (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw my first issue of Wood Turning Design Magazine in the local BAM There was an Article featuring Richard Kennedy I was not very familiar with him or his work but totally blown away. Does anyone know if he has a dvd out or some type of instructional book? This piece in particular caught my attention. 

[attachment=28518]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

Geez that's out of this world. You almost have to be deranged to be able to do that. I never heard of him but I am sure the turners here have. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2013)

He's a semi-regular over at WoodturnersUnlimited, but I'm not aware of any books or DVDs... Seems like be may have a couple of YouTube videos. He's a heck of a turner, so I wouldn't be surprised to see something along the lines of a DVD.

Here's his website with more photos of his work:
http://www.bolegallery.com/index.html


----------

